# speaker phone



## caveman90 (Jul 14, 2012)

Can someone help me with my biggest annoyance with this crazy strat. If I make a call with the slider open or recieve a call by sliding the phone open it will always be on speaker phone. With the phone closed the speaker phone doesnt come on. I would really like to choose for myself when my calls are put to speakerphone. Any ideas?


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

there is a button that says "speaker" on the dialpad screen.


----------



## caveman90 (Jul 14, 2012)

lecapitan said:


> there is a button that says "speaker" on the dialpad screen.


This seems somewhat sarcastic, but please just please be patient, everybody has to start somewhere. I realize there is a speaker button but it would be nice to have the freedom of choice to decide for myself when the speaker phone is on. my old droid 2 didnt have speaker phone on everytime I slid the phone open to call or answer a call. But this one does and so I have to stop, pull the phone back down from my ear and turn off the speaker phone. it can be very annoying. I was just asking if anybody had any good suggestions.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

To my knowledge there is no way to make/answer a call with the slide open and not have it go to the speakerphone by default... Most slider phones or flip phones with QWERTY keyboards that I have seen operate this way.


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

caveman90 said:


> This seems somewhat sarcastic, but please just please be patient, everybody has to start somewhere. I realize there is a speaker button but it would be nice to have the freedom of choice to decide for myself when the speaker phone is on. my old droid 2 didnt have speaker phone on everytime I slid the phone open to call or answer a call. But this one does and so I have to stop, pull the phone back down from my ear and turn off the speaker phone. it can be very annoying. I was just asking if anybody had any good suggestions.


I imagine the idea is if you have the phone slider open, it is not in a state to be placed next to your face (at least it would be very awkward). Either hit the speaker button or slide the phone closed when you receive a call (or create your own ROM that lets you choose when the speaker should be automatically on!).


----------



## caveman90 (Jul 14, 2012)

acejavelin said:


> To my knowledge there is no way to make/answer a call with the slide open and not have it go to the speakerphone by default... Most slider phones or flip phones with QWERTY keyboards that I have seen operate this way.


Thank you for a decent respectful reply, and thanks for the info.


----------

